# USCG Boarding Procedures



## carbonrobot (Oct 7, 2014)

What procedures should you follow for a USCG boarding as relates to stopping the boat so they can board? Do you heave-to? Should you drop sails? Continue on course?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Sea conditions can affect the decision, but the USCG will advise you of what they expect. You can respond with any alternate suggestion if you are concerned about the safety of your vessel. It's best to be calm and polite. Some people are quick to anger and question authority. These are the same people that have difficulties with boarding and receive less cordial treatment.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd ask for time to put out fenders! Otherwise, CG dictates the procedure.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I was motoring into harbor, they never boarded, I showed them my "paperwork" and they had me proceed while they followed and I held stuff up so they could see. My flares were expired but still within "grace" period. It was a rubber boat crew that came off the cutter anchored at harbor mouth.
Once on a holiday weekend night CG and Harbor Patrol had set up a "check point" at the entrance and entering boats were being directed to land at the adjacent dock. I was waved thru because I had a valid Vessel Safety Inspection sticker.
So, basically just follow directions.


----------



## carbonrobot (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the good info, since I keep seeing stories related to boarding lately, I was making sure there wasn't a specific expectation. I have no problem at all with the inspections, they are welcome to visit me anytime, but I do want to make sure that I don't do anything to tick them off.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Cookies!!!

My ex-gf would make cookies before arriving in port for the customs/immigration dudes.

We were never stopped at sea by any authorities but I am sure pulling a pack of cookies out of the cupboard and having an innocent female smiling face will have the rigt effect.

It doesn't work for a grumpy solo sailor to hand the CG stale crackers...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

carbonrobot said:


> What procedures should you follow for a USCG boarding as relates to stopping the boat so they can board? Do you heave-to? Should you drop sails? Continue on course?


You do exactly as the Boarding Party instructs....


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

we were boarded a couple of years ago at Fort Pierce Inlet.
held course and speed and boat came along side with two young lads
very polite and had a great chat with them.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Cookies!!!
> 
> My ex-gf would make cookies before arriving in port for the customs/immigration dudes.
> 
> ...


Yes, customs and the USCG might take a special interest in your cookies or home made brownies. How come they have a greenish tint and a grassy smell?



MedSailor


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

I got stopped once while delivering a boat from the Moorings. We were in the Old Bahama channel off the coast of Cuba (about 20 years ago). The owner, two of his friends, and I were onboard. I saw a CG cutter in the distance, so I turned up the VHF, and sure enough they were hailing us. We were sailing pretty fast with the wind almost directly behind us. I offered to heave to, but the CG told me to maintain speed and heading. Four Coasties came up in an inflatable. They were complete with sidearms. The inflatable's helmsman matched our speed and two Coasties stepped off onto our boat, which was still underway.

They filled out paperwork and never did look at the boat. Before leaving they asked if we needed anything, so I asked for a newspaper and some bread, which they graciously delivered. It was a very positive experience. Check out the picture we took of the Coasties and me.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

I concur with the advice above. Ask what they want you to do, tell them your concerns. Usually they will be in a RIB so the need for fenders in minimal. Also after boarding the boat will usually veer away and follow you.

I am usually single handing which does create some issues. The couple of times I have been boarded I have asked and the Coast Guard has agreed to leave someone in the cockpit as a lookout while I go rummage for the paperwork below.

BTW the USCG has a great brochure on boarding parties and procedures. I have cited it before (your question comes up over and over again) but can't find the reference.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Found it!

http://www.uscg.mil/proceedings/summer2009/articles/29_Rasicot, Cunnigham_Coast Guard Boardings.pdf


----------



## sugarbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Over a whole lot of years I've had some polite, civilized boardings, and some pretty awful ones. The guys with the uniforms, guns and badges get to call the shots, but if you treat them with courtesy and respect they usually reciprocate. If what they're asking you to do seems unsafe (I had USCG request to board in 4-5' seas and 20-22 knots of wind while we were approaching a headland at seven knots), tell them. FYI, some of the inflatable looking boats they run now are hard-hulled, which can put a whoopee on your topsides...some of the young lads grew up in boats and have superb boat handling skills...while others however, are still learning.


----------



## courish (Sep 16, 2010)

I was boarded about 30 miles north of Cape Cod earlier this year. The boarding party gave clear direction (actually more like requests) and were very friendly and professional. We were on our way back to Nova Scotia with a boat I bought in Charleston. All Canadians on board but technically still a US flagged vessel. Dinner ended up a little overdone but all in all it was painless.


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope you offered them a cool beverage
Ross


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I was boarded this summer while reaching a 5+ knots just west of Milford on Long Island Sound. Just me and my wife on board. RIB out of New Haven came along side and asked to board. I asked if they wanted me to drop the sails and turn the motor on. They said no, just hold your course. Put out fenders, and two uniformed coasties hopped on board. They spent almost 30 minutes checking paperwork and various items (I passed) before hopping back on the RIB and then speeding off back to New Haven.


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

My experince has shown the same. As I was leaving the harbor they asked me to keep course and speed which I did, and the whole thing was 10-15 min. Just the usual safty inspection. The only thing I thought was strange was as the two were waving the orange inflatable over(with it's .50 cal up front) for their pick up the young one asks me "what do you do out there?" I just sail for a few hours before I turn around and head back in, why? He looks confused, maybe he was a power boater.

Brad 
Lancer 36


----------



## Aaron42 (Jun 20, 2014)

So, I'm fairly new to boating. Does one give up their 4th amendment rights when traveling on a boat in the United States?


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually, yes you do. There are threads about it, or check this out:

http://www.uscg.mil/d1/prevention/NavInfo/navinfo/documents/Enforcement.PDF

Tankersteve


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the 4th amendment, emphasis added.

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, *against unreasonable searches and seizures*, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."

It never said "any search and seizure without a warrant". The courts have upheld that a USCG boarding, without any suspicion, simply for the purpose of a random safety inspection or check for contraband is "not unreasonable".

Only way to change it is to change the law. Vote for someone who will, if you don't like it. I've never heard of anyone willing.


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

Coast Guard Boardings and Your Fourth Amendment Rights, Part 1 | Sailfeed

This is a pretty comprehensive look at the CG's rights to inspect you whenever they want.

Tankersteve


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have had two experiences of note.
Few weeks ago took two guys out for an overnight just to get them up to speed for R.I. to VA trip. Dropped the hook to sleep. Leaving harbor next morning on cold, windy day with some drizzle CG large RIB was coming in. After a few minutes they turned around and came along side asking to board. They first asked who was captain. I identified myself and asked they stand off until we could drop sails and run out of channel on engine ( just had main up in prep to go sailing). They said no they would come along side and jump on which they did. Having gone through this before asked to go below and get papers. Told no they would come down with me. Had had voluntary inspection some weeks before so asked to show them. They asked to repeat which they did. They seemed unfamiliar with routine looking at small book repeatedly so ended up walking them through it. Event took 1/2h to 45m. I wanted to get going as weather predicted to severely deteriorate in afternoon and wanted to be back in homeport slip by then. Only after repeatedly asking to move along did they complete inspection and leave. Seemed they were using me as a training exercise as other 2 CGs that boarded where even less prepared. I and my crew were exceedingly polite as I know everyone must learn at some point and I have great respect for the CG and their SAR/interdiction work. Still it annoyed me that they choose that moment for a training exercise that could of place my vessel at risk should have the weather front moved quicker.
Other occasion was coming back from Marion to Bermuda race after going through canal and approaching Plymouth, MA my home port at the time. Had Cutter call. Asked they not approach but board with inflatable as glass does poorly against steel. Told OK but all souls aboard need to be in cockpit. Woke up 2 crew and they dressed so we could comply. They circled us with weapons aimed at us. Then three came on board. Two stood on side decks with weapons pointed at us while third with drawn weapon went below. No words were exchanged except "be quiet and still". After search the usual review of documents and passports occurred. Again other then request for documents no words exchanged. I asked what they were looking for and should we keep an eye out for anything. Told "be quiet not your concern" and they left. Very disconcerting as through out whole event cutter was just off my vessel with evidence to suggest weapons pointed at us from there and weapons were pointed at us by CG on boats throughout entire event by CG on my boat. I understand they may have been responding to a piece of intelligence and didn't want to share. I don't understand once they were aware we where all harmless U.S. citizens why weapons weren't stood down and a more relaxed attitude taken.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

outbound said:


> Have had two experiences of note.
> Few weeks ago took two guys out for an overnight just to get them up to speed for R.I. to VA trip. Dropped the hook to sleep. Leaving harbor next morning on cold, windy day with some drizzle CG large RIB was coming in. After a few minutes they turned around and came along side asking to board. They first asked who was captain. I identified myself and asked they stand off until we could drop sails and run out of channel on engine ( just had main up in prep to go sailing). They said no they would come along side and jump on which they did. Having gone through this before asked to go below and get papers. Told no they would come down with me. Had had voluntary inspection some weeks before so asked to show them. They asked to repeat which they did. They seemed unfamiliar with routine looking at small book repeatedly so ended up walking them through it. Event took 1/2h to 45m. I wanted to get going as weather predicted to severely deteriorate in afternoon and wanted to be back in homeport slip by then. Only after repeatedly asking to move along did they complete inspection and leave. Seemed they were using me as a training exercise as other 2 CGs that boarded where even less prepared. I and my crew were exceedingly polite as I know everyone must learn at some point and I have great respect for the CG and their SAR/interdiction work. Still it annoyed me that they choose that moment for a training exercise that could of place my vessel at risk should have the weather front moved quicker.
> Other occasion was coming back from Marion to Bermuda race after going through canal and approaching Plymouth, MA my home port at the time. Had Cutter call. Asked they not approach but board with inflatable as glass does poorly against steel. Told OK but all souls aboard need to be in cockpit. Woke up 2 crew and they dressed so we could comply. They circled us with weapons aimed at us. Then three came on board. Two stood on side decks with weapons pointed at us while third with drawn weapon went below. No words were exchanged except "be quiet and still". After search the usual review of documents and passports occurred. Again other then request for documents no words exchanged. I asked what they were looking for and should we keep an eye out for anything. Told "be quiet not your concern" and they left. Very disconcerting as through out whole event cutter was just off my vessel with evidence to suggest weapons pointed at us from there and weapons were pointed at us by CG on boats throughout entire event by CG on my boat. I understand they may have been responding to a piece of intelligence and didn't want to share. I don't understand once they were aware we where all harmless U.S. citizens why weapons weren't stood down and a more relaxed attitude taken.


Good for you. I would have responded very poorly in that situation. There is no need for a US govt. official to point firearms at US citizens in any 'routine' stop.

I may have made it my full time job to insure that they lost their full time jobs.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

ianjoub said:


> Rights ... :laugher
> 
> You have no rights. You have a list of temporary privileges. The 'powers that be' continue to pare that list down daily.


Lord, this again...

In the entire history of the United States you have never had the right to travel over the water without being searched by the Coast Guard. This isn't some new thing... The USCG gets it's boarding authority from the Revenue Service Act of 1790 as amended and re adopted. The 4th ammendment wasn't enacted until 1791. So quite litterly you have never has a 4th ammendment right to not be stopped by the Coast Guard, since from the countries inception the USCG (prior the Revenue Cutter Service) has had the authority to stop all vessels in US waters and search and inspect them.

If you want to start arguing about the diminish net of rights, fine. But at least start the argument over a right that you have ever had.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't think it was a routine stop. Think they had a tip and thought the stop might result in a firefight. They were clearly hyper alert.
Think folks don't realize how stressful and dangerous their job is. Just think like with some cops some are great some let the power get to their head.
Know all the stuff we go through at the airport but think ours coasts are the big exposure. In our early history ( before the Brits burned Washington) invasion by sea was the major concern and our laws reflect that history.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

ianjoub said:


> Rights ... :laugher
> 
> You have no rights. You have a list of temporary privileges. The 'powers that be' continue to pare that list down daily.


Please take your rants to PWRG. This has been a very helpful thread and I don't want it to get shut down.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

TakeFive said:


> Please take your rants to PWRG. This has been a very helpful thread and I don't want it to get shut down.


Sorry. I respond to posts where I find them. I'd hate to blow out your thread


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ianjoub said:


> Sorry. I respond to posts where I find them. I'd hate to blow out your thread


Then don't.

Political posts have been deleted. Any more of that and further posts will be deleted while holidays beckon.

I know I know .... megalomaniac foreigner, jumped up convict, hater of all things true just and American. Save your keyboard, I've heard it all before. Simple fact is that cleaning up a thread when it goes off the rails is irksome to say the least and my patience is but a thin veneer at the best of times.


----------

